# Another Wheel.... or wish I could



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Think I found a spinners group, at Fort AP Hill.

I love, just love my Majacraft Saxony but it is a bit of the pain to take places.

So I though the Majacraft Rose would work for the travel part, light weight, has a carry bag, basically the set up as the Saxony..... just looks a lot different.
Super smooth running and double treadle.

Ya.. well the last time I looked at the prices was ...goodness.. little over 14 years ago....
Needless to say... I just about had sticker shock... Wee....
Going to have to sell a lot more yarn to be able to get that!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Check out Ravelry. They've had some really nice wheels at bargain prices the past couple weeks.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

yessss..... that Rose IS nice looking !!! I'm finding ALL wheels to be spendy !! 

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/search#sort=&q=rose&w=forum:1387


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

This is where my Babe fits in.

She isn't the classiest wheel, but she is very portable, nearly indestructible, and even now they cost under $250 new.

However, most of the time now, I take my supported spindles ... Talk about portable and even the reaaaaaally fancy ones are under $100!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

The rose is a beauty alright. If wheels werent so expensive I would have a few more :hysterical:

If your looking for a wheel just to use for when you are in group/traveling, maybe you might like the Bumble Bee.

It sure is easy enough to take apart, 2 bolts. Its 12 pounds.

You can use it as a single or double drive. Double treadle. Scotch Tension.

Its all wood, & a good solid wheel, It doesnt come with a bag, but Im sure one could be made easy enough. Granted Im a beginner, I really like the one I have, and it does treadle easy.


BumbleBee Spinning Wheel by bluebonnetspinning on Etsy
The one in the pic is actually my wheel!!!

$200.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I know.. is bad.. but my wheel needs to be pretty! Shameless of me really.

Have tried the Babe in the past... we just don't get along.
Would have to "test" drive the Bumble Bee. 
Maybe someone at the spinners group will have one. 

I do have drop spindles, did pretty good with those in the past... though it has been a long time since I used them. Also have some Arthritis in my hands now. 

Will check out Rivelry, hope I can remember my password. LOL


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I know what you mean about trying out wheels.

I took WIHH suggestion and got lucky with the Bee.

I wish I would have known of a place before I bought my Kromsky prelude. I really might not have gotten it if I had had other wheels to compare it too. Its done so live and learn.

The Bee can be painted!! Im going to paint mine as soon as I find a pattern I like.

Good Luck with your search for a wheel. To bad you dont live in Portland, :hysterical: There has been a bunch of wheels on Craigslist up there lately!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

LOL... well.. my kind of luck. I left NW Oregon, last year. Sigh ~~

Look forward to photos, once you get your Bee painted!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I hate to be such a copy cat, I really like this wheel and am thinking of painting mine pretty much the same............ :sing:


Its a Golding spinning Wheel


----------

